# JSP und MySQL Problem



## Anuschka85 (13. Apr 2004)

Hi,
ich habe den JDBC Connector, J2EE und Tomcat runtergeladen. Alles installiert und Tomcat läuft auch ohne Probleme. Ich kann ebenso JSP ausgeben lassen, aber sobald ich die Verbindung zu MySQL angebe, gibt er mir den Fehler 500.

Folgendes JSP läuft:

```
<%@ page import = "java.util.*" %>
<%
  Date myDate  = new Date ();
%>
Das heutige Datum ist <%= myDate %>

Sobald ich aber java.sql.* einbinde, sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
<%@ page import = "java.util.*" %>
<%@ page import ="java.sql.*" %>
<%
  Date myDate  = new Date ();
%>
```
Das heutige Datum ist <%= myDate %>

Da bringt er mir den Fehler 500.

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen, was da verkehrt läuft?
Die Umgebungsvariablen hab ich auch angegeben, bis auf J2EE.
Gibt es da nen Paket was ich installieren muss? Wenn ja wo bekomme ich das her und wie muss ich das installieren und wo einbinden?

Danke
Anuschka


----------



## DreamArtist (14. Apr 2004)

Util und sql besitzen beide die Klasse Date.
Der Compiler weiß nun nicht welche du meinst.
mußt jetzt jedesmal expezit das Paket angeben.
in der praxis sieht das so aus.


```
<%@ page import = "java.util.*" %> 
<%@ page import ="java.sql.*" %> 
<% 
java.util.Date myDate = new java.util.Date (); 
%> 
Das heutige Datum ist <%= myDate %>
```


----------



## citizen_erased (14. Apr 2004)

oder, was viel besser ist und z.b. eclipse auch anbietet, auf diesen dämiichen stern zu verzichten und nur die klassen importieren, die wirklich gebraucht werden.


----------



## Anuschka85 (27. Jun 2004)

THX für eure Hilfe.
habe inzwischen die Lösung gefunden und komme einwandfrei klar


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jun 2004)

Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn Du die Lösung auch noch gepostet hättest. Vielleicht gibt es noch mal jemanden, dem Deine Lösung nutzen könnte.


----------

